# Town of Nantucket-Community Service Officers Summer Season



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Town of Nantucket-Community Service Officers Summer Season*

The Nantucket PD is currently accepting applications from suitable persons for the position of Community Service Officer for the 2013 Summer Season. CSO's are not armed and perform a variety of duties and services in support of basic police operations and functions which do not require the legal powers of a sworn police officer. This experience can prove to be invaluable to any individual who desires to enter the field of law, law enforcement or any of the social sciences. CSO's are generally assigned to bicycle, foot patrol and are scheduled to work day and night shifts. CSO's are required to purchase their own uniforms to Department specifications. The Department does provide duty belts and other duty equipment other than basic uniform apparel. The starting hourly rate for CSO's is $16.00 per hour. Housing for the summer is available for $95.00 per week.

The hiring process consists of a criminal background check, oral interview and a physical examination. The interviews are scheduled to occur during the first two weeks of April. For successful applicants, there will be a training program scheduled to start on June 3, 2013 and then employment will continue through Labor Day. Under certain circumstances, such as exam conflicts, your starting date may be modified. If you are requesting a start date change, you must provide a written explanation of the conflict. Hiring preference may be given to those applicants who can start on June 3. A copy of our employment application can be obtained from our website at www.NantucketPolice.com. You can either print or complete the application on your computer. It is suggested that you use Adobe Acrobat Reader to complete the applications. The deadline for complete applications to be mailed with ORIGINAL signatures is March 1, 2013. Fax copies will not be accepted.


----------



## Eagle32 (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone give more information on the Duties that the CSO preform? Also are CSO officers able to work detail?


----------



## XXYYXX (Jul 23, 2012)

Eagle32 said:


> Can anyone give more information on the Duties that the CSO preform? Also are CSO officers able to work detail?





niteowl1970 said:


> The interviews are scheduled to occur during the first two weeks of April. For successful applicants, there will be a training program scheduled to start on June 3, 2013 and then employment will continue through Labor Day.


If they kept with the schedule of interviews in the first two weeks of April, you might be too late, bud. Contact Nantucket PD though, if you're curious.


----------



## Eagle32 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just heard that their duties of the past have recently changed, so I was seeing in anyone who did it last summer or the summer before could shed any light on those questions. The only other information I could find was from like 2006 so i was not sure if anyone had any new information.


----------

